# Cigar Rights of Ameria - A question



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

So I had to go downtown yesterday for a medical appointment & on the way home I stopped at a B & M that is close to the VA. One of the guys sitting there was all upset that so few shops & people in the Valley of the Sun are member of CRA.

I get their news letters on line, am not a member, but do sit down with paper, envelope, and write our members of the US House, and (2) Senators all the time,

I know that an individual letter carries more weight then calling a representative office, or signing an on-line patition, or sending a form letter e-mail just like a thousand others elected representative get daily.

Maybe my decision to do it my way is because my best friend is a retired congressional staff, and I too in another life have experience dealing with elected officials.

So the question is do you belong to CRA, and if so why. Membership benefits seem a little thin for the cost of dues.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I joined the CRA as a way to help support their legal challenge against the FDA.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

I joined for the same reason shown above.


----------

